# Crusty Violet Deluxe



## rlhender (Feb 22, 2015)

Lets see those crusty 63 and 64 stingrays....Here is my crust bucket

Rick


----------



## Jack21 (Feb 25, 2015)

Minus the fenders from your bike and this is what you have... I thought I was looking at a picture of this bike for a second


----------



## Intense One (May 7, 2015)

Had two of these bad boys when I was a young cub in SoCal;  Santa brought me one in '64 and I bought my 2nd two years later with paper route money when the 1st one was stolen....sadly, the 2nd one came up missing.  Both were purple.......been looking for one locally to relive my childhood!  Some kids never grow up....I'm ok with that!


----------

